

Arrogant and Obnoxious things VCs say in Coffeeshops - e1ven
http://ricksegal.typepad.com/pmv/2009/10/wow-that-really-is-arrogant-and-obnoxious.html

======
dryicerx
Unfortunately VCs seem to have the upper hand these situations. They have
money, and you want their money...

~~~
mmt
Not necessarily _their_ money (by which, yes, I mean their funds under
management).

Not even necessarily any VC's money, since any money will do.

The problem is their model is close to the only game in town, though that's
changing very slowly.

------
joshu
Compared to things I've heard myself, none of those seemed that bad.

